# Brown mallee



## David Keller (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's a little natural edge lidded piece.  This is my first piece on a pedestal.  The finial and pedestal are African blackwood.  It's about 10 inches tall and 8 inches wide.  Finished with shellac and tung oil.


 

Comments and criticism appreciated.


----------



## aggromere (Sep 5, 2010)

Amazing.  I can't even begin to imagine how you made that.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow that is amazing!


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Sep 5, 2010)

Bravo David. 

Very nice finial. Beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## FrankG (Sep 5, 2010)

A very beautiful piece - and out of one of my favorite woods, too.


----------



## tim self (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice David.  Very artistic.


----------



## David Keller (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## khogan16 (Sep 5, 2010)

wow david how did you make that.. very nice.


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Sep 5, 2010)

Well done!  I looked over on SMC to see if there was a pic w/ the lid off.  Even better, you had some in-progress shots.  For others who may be curious: http://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=147563.

-Tony


----------



## David Keller (Sep 5, 2010)

Tony Pridmore said:


> Well done!  I looked over on SMC to see if there was a pic w/ the lid off.  Even better, you had some in-progress shots.  For others who may be curious: http://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=147563.
> 
> -Tony



Here you go, Tony.  It wasn't a great photo, so I didn't include it in the original post.


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Sep 5, 2010)

Dave,
WOW I don't even know what to say. That is beautiful!!!! Hard to believe that came from that piece of burl. I hand it to you on this one. I need to come take a class from you not Jameson lol. Keep up the good work. 
                                                   John


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 6, 2010)

That is beyond awesome, great work.


----------



## holmqer (Sep 6, 2010)

Absolutely amazing in every respect, material, form, execution, all spot on!


----------



## RAdams (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow Keller, you have some serious talent with a spinning hunk of wood!! Beautiful work!!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, that should be on a magazine cover!


----------



## David Keller (Sep 6, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Wow, that should be on a magazine cover!



You find the magazine, and I'll supply the photos!:biggrin:

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.


----------



## broitblat (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow -- and, uh, wow!

  -Barry


----------



## el_d (Sep 9, 2010)

Pretty Dang Sweet David. I may hit you up with some questions IF I ever get that far.  Very Impresive, great work....


----------

